
Show HN: Saffron – Manage Your Personal Recipe Collection - benawad
https://www.mysaffronapp.com/
======
benawad
I built this for my mom after she wanted a better place to store all the
recipes she liked to cook.

You can import recipes from websites and organize them into digital cookbooks.

Once you add some recipes to Saffron, you can generate grocery lists from them
or create meal plans. With our app you can use the grocery list at the store
or access your recipes on the go.

We also have a text importer which can work for PDF/Google Doc recipes but it
can be hit or miss.

~~~
braunshizzle
Would love to hear about the tech stack and tech behind everything. Did you
build the apps natively or using something like React Native?

